# After first marriage counselling session



## journo123 (Jun 27, 2012)

My wife and I have our first marriage counselling session tonight. The session isn't my concern - I am a bit nervous but the issues are pretty well identified. My concern is after the session, once we're both back in the car - what do we do? Talk about it? Give each other space? Any tips or thoughts?


----------



## Conrad&Janie (Jul 2, 2012)

journo123 said:


> My wife and I have our first marriage counselling session tonight. The session isn't my concern - I am a bit nervous but the issues are pretty well identified. My concern is after the session, once we're both back in the car - what do we do? Talk about it? Give each other space? Any tips or thoughts?


Remain silent. Let her talk.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

Conrad&Janie said:


> Remain silent. Let her talk.



:iagree:


----------

